

Bananajour - Local git publication and collaboration - tjogin
http://github.com/toolmantim/bananajour

======
toisanji
We used it exclusively when we went to railscamp New England and there was no
internet. There is also hidden movie on the webpage.

------
dlsspy
I actually made good use of this on a hacking trip with poor connectivity.
It's really a nice system.

------
delano
I'm interested but it doesn't work in Ruby 1.9. I fixed the issues with
Banajour itself but there are also several dependencies which don't work with
1.9 either. Too soon!

------
beilabs
Looking forward to using this in RailsCamp Melbourne....well done toolmantim,
really nice app.

